# virus eating my hard disk space



## apixz (Oct 28, 2010)

My laptop always low memory...i have delete many file but in a minute it become low...plz help me..


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

When you say Memory, I presume you are referring to Hard disk space rather than to RAM. Try using a disk space analysis tool such as JDiskReport to find out where the additional files are building up. I am assuming that the problem is not in fact a virus, but if this turns out to be incorrect the thread should be moved to the virus removal forum. However please submit a Hijackthis log.
_____

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

apixz said:


> My laptop always low memory...i have delete many file but in a minute it become low...plz help me..


Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties.

What's listed for the amount of RAM?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Open the MY COMPUTER main window, then right-click the C hard drive icon, then click Properties.

What's listed for capacity, used space, and free space?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## apixz (Oct 28, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:13:39 PM, on 10/31/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
D:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4mon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
D:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
D:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
D:\Program Files\SweetIM\Messenger\SweetIM.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
D:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
D:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\VideoAccelerator.exe
D:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
D:\Program Files\RALINK\Common\RaUI.exe
D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GROOVE.EXE
C:\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~2\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~2\VideoAcceleratorEngine.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
D:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeedssync.exe
D:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
D:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.qword.com/?s=1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ask.com/web?&o=13799&l=dis&q=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://malaysia.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.sweetim.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM ToolbarURLSearchHook Class - {EEE6C35D-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - D:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgHelper.dll
O1 - Hosts: 64.22.121.141 nprotect.pangya.in.th
O1 - Hosts: 64.22.121.141 update.nprotect.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.22.121.141 update.nprotect.net
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - D:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: SBCONVERT - {3017FB3E-9A77-4396-88C5-0EC9548FB42F} - D:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Downloader\Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O2 - BHO: SearchPredictObj Class - {389943B0-C3A2-4E69-82CB-8596A84CB3DC} - D:\PROGRA~1\SEARCH~1\SEARCH~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - D:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy Web Print Helper - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - D:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - D:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - D:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O2 - BHO: GrabberObj Class - {FF7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\Toolbar\grabber.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - D:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - D:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM Toolbar for Internet Explorer - {EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - D:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SpeedBit Video Downloader - {0329E7D6-6F54-462D-93F6-F5C3118BADF2} - D:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Downloader\Toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] D:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] D:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] D:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] D:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] D:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "D:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RAMDrive] "C:\Program Files\VHD\RDTask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] D:\Program Files\SweetIM\Messenger\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "D:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "D:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] ~"D:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpeedBitVideoAccelerator] D:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\VideoAccelerator.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Pro Agent] "D:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "D:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [csrcs] D:\WINDOWS\system32\csrcs.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office Groove.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GROOVE.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Ralink Wireless Utility.lnk = D:\Program Files\RALINK\Common\RaUI.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - D:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - "D:\Program Files\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe" (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - "D:\Program Files\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe" (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - D:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - D:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.qword.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - D:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: csbdll - csbdll.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - D:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - D:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - D:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - D:\WINDOWS\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - D:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - D:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: VideoAcceleratorService - Speedbit Ltd. - D:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~2\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
O23 - Service: wampapache - Apache Software Foundation - c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.11\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: wampmysqld - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.36\bin\mysqld.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 11973 bytes


----------



## apixz (Oct 28, 2010)

flavallee said:


> Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties.
> 
> What's listed for the amount of RAM?
> 
> ...


RAM=0.99
Used Space=15.7GB
Free Space=190MB
Capacity=15.9GB


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You probably don't have anything eating up the space, you hard drive or partition is just really small, so a new hard drive would help. For today you can make more disk space available by using the Disk Cleanup Tool in XP: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310312
Delete all of the $NTUninstallKBxxxxxx$ (x = numbers) and $NtServicePackUninstall$ folders in D:\Windows. Don't delete the $hf_mig$ folder though!
Delete all files in D:\Temp, D:\Windows\Temp, D:\Documents and Settings\your_username\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp, D:\Documents and Settings\your_username\Local Settings\Temp.
Be sure to empty the Recycle Bin after doing the above.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

16GB isn't really enough to work with, but it might be possible to bring a few things down.

Please download the free CCleaner and run the main cleaning section. *Do not run the registry cleaner section*. That will get rid of temporary files, the same job as the Windows utility but doing a more complete job. Such tools don't delete files to the recycle bin (and CCleaner empties the recycle bin) so clearing the recycle bin afterwards isn't really relevant.

Download JDiskReport to find out where the majority of space is being taken up.

I am curious about why your D drive holds windows and your programs, and am wondering therefore whether you might have a second drive or partition for documents.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I just noticed you have a malware issue that needs to be addressed too. A malware removal expert can help you with that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

With having only 15.9 GB of hard drive space in that computer, you have way too much unneeded and space-hungry crap installed.

There is also way too many programs and services auto-loading and running in the background that don't need to be doing so.

This log entry:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [csrcs] D:\WINDOWS\system32\csrcs.ex*

indicates an infection. Since you're using uTorrent, that's not surprising.

I'm curious as to why everything is installed and running from D:\ instead of from C:\.

To be honest with you, a hard drive format and reinstall of XP so you can start out clean would be your best option.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

You have AVG 8 installed. AVG is a particularly resource-hungry antivirus, and version 8 is outdated anyway. I would suggest that you consider removing it and switching to something else, such as Avira Antivir.


----------



## apixz (Oct 28, 2010)

flavallee said:


> I'm curious as to why everything is installed and running from D:\ instead of from C:\.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Maybe it old version because my laptop model is IBM ThinkPad...


----------



## apixz (Oct 28, 2010)

Frank4d said:


> I just noticed you have a malware issue that needs to be addressed too. A malware removal expert can help you with that.


Where to seacrh that malware removal expert?


----------



## apixz (Oct 28, 2010)

Ent said:


> You have AVG 8 installed. AVG is a particularly resource-hungry antivirus, and version 8 is outdated anyway. I would suggest that you consider removing it and switching to something else, such as Avira Antivir.


i will try using Avira Aintivir


----------

